# The Last Turf Church in Hof, Iceland



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2014)

Some very interesting photos of the last Turf Chirch in Hof, Iceland...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/09/the-last-turf-church-of-hof-iceland.html

​


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2014)

​portions of The Mountains   By Emma Jane Worboise

"Once more He trod the mountain turf There were His last smiles given Ere in the clouds He soared aloft To His bright throne in Heaven And oh whene er we muse alone On toppling crag and fell Be His dear memory to us A pure and sacred spell To consecrate the awful wild Where He so loved to roam When for our sakes a little space He made this world His home In those vast fanes of ancient hills And mist and cloud and sky We too may pray and think the while Our Lord is standing by."


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2014)

SeaBreeze, that's an amazing photo! thanks!


----------



## Ina (Oct 7, 2014)

Sea, great picture, but what are all the big lumpy mound around the church? :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2014)

From what I read Ina, they're ancient graves.  The bodies were buried one on top of the other, and some churches in Europe also have that high lumpy turf for the same reason.  It's supposed to be soft, spongy and mossy.  More pictures if you haven't clicked on the link yet...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/09/the-last-turf-church-of-hof-iceland.html


----------

